# Taps



## kvom (May 27, 2009)

I was visiting the shop of a friend/machinist whom I respect a great deal. He was moving shop and packing his stuff for the movers. He showed me a "trick" that he says can save a good deal of time. He has separate T-handle tap wrenchs with all of the threads he normall used in a wooden block holder ready to go (about 6 in all). No need to look for a tap and then fiddle with the regular tap wrench.

Seems like an excellent idea. I'm going to order 3 for 5-40, 6-32, and 8-32 taps, which are the ones I use mostly.


----------



## tel (May 27, 2009)

Not a bad idea if you a constantly using a limited number of sizes -the 87 I'd need doesn't really seem to be a proposition tho'.


----------



## georgeseal (May 27, 2009)

Kirk,
What I use are M&M tubes

each size has three taps, tap drill bit and clearance drill


----------



## Foozer (May 27, 2009)

kvom  said:
			
		

> I was visiting the shop of a friend/machinist whom I respect a great deal. He was moving shop and packing his stuff for the movers. He showed me a "trick" that he says can save a good deal of time. He has separate T-handle tap wrenchs with all of the threads he normall used in a wooden block holder ready to go (about 6 in all). No need to look for a tap and then fiddle with the regular tap wrench.
> 
> Seems like an excellent idea. I'm going to order 3 for 5-40, 6-32, and 8-32 taps, which are the ones I use mostly.



I like it, my woopie doo collection of small taps, well 2 that is now rest in pleasant comfort.






As with all others things, it has a home, not painting it Day-Glow orange  at least not yet.


----------



## jthulin (May 27, 2009)

That is great georgeseal :bow: My biggest problem would be putting the drills and taps _back in the right tube when finished :wall:_


----------

